# Schwarzenegger Hit by Egg at Speech!



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2003)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/ap/20030904/ap_on_el_gu/recall_schwarzenegger_3

Now there's a gutsy protester! It's not like hitting Bill Gates with a pie (though he probably has better security)!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 3, 2003)

hrm...I wonder if Arnold'll be back... :rofl:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 4, 2003)

If he is too much of a loser to debate real issues with real candidates (such as Gary Coleman) he ought to have egg on his face. Perhaps he should oil up and read "OUI" magazine at some queen's poolside like he used too. Eddie Murphy made a movie about going to congress on name alone. Truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 4, 2003)

So AHH-nold gets tagged with a flying egg. At least he took it in stride. :rofl: 

More importantly, I think that by keeping  AHH-nold out of the series of gubernatorial debates, his handlers' decision may turn out to bite Arnold in the *** and cost him important votes. 

It's starting to look like Arnold is avoiding giving us, the Cali voters, his informed take on the issues and problems that are currently plaguing our state, and  he appears to be side-stepping discussions on how he intends to solve the state's problems that are about to bring down Gov. Gray Davis.


----------



## pknox (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *So AHH-nold gets tagged with a flying egg. At least he took it in stride. :rofl:
> *



True -- I believe the exact quote from him was, "that guy owes me bacon now - you can't have eggs without bacon."

The guy definitely has a sense of humor and a good deal of charm, which seems to play well with the voters.  If he keeps reacting to things that well, who knows what will happen. 

It went so well, that it makes me wonder whether the whole thing was his idea in the first place.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *True -- I believe the exact quote from him was, "that guy owes me bacon now - you can't have eggs without bacon."
> 
> The guy definitely has a sense of humor and a good deal of charm, which seems to play well with the voters.  If he keeps reacting to things that well, who knows what will happen.
> ...



The guy has one of the best formulas for politics in one of the best environments. He's got charm, good looks (I've been told), Republican party blessings and connections, Democratic party family connections, motivation, education, drive, good old boy attitude, he's calm and level headed, celebraty status, movie star exposure and he's running in a place where movie stars have credibility and history as politians, but he has to stop his avoidance of stating his stances on the issues. Either way I'm sure he's gonna win.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 4, 2003)

I think that he is expecting his celeberty status to get him elected, and that a debate about the issues would actually hurt him. He'd have to actually define policy, and an action plan, which he doesn't have.

The sad thing is his Celeb status might actually get him elected. The only thing that'll save his @$$ in office is if he is smart enough to hire the best people to help him do his job.

:shrug:


----------



## rmcrobertson (Sep 4, 2003)

A Real Man would've used a pie. Eggs can be thrown pretty far--with a pie, ya gotta step up.


----------



## jeffkyle (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *A Real Man would've used a pie. Eggs can be thrown pretty far--with a pie, ya gotta step up. *



:rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ender (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *A Real Man would've used a pie. Eggs can be thrown pretty far--with a pie, ya gotta step up. *




hehehehe

if a dem would have been hit, they would be out looking for a mean spirited right wing conspirator...*L


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *The sad thing is his Celeb status might actually get him elected. The only thing that'll save his @$$ in office is if he is smart enough to hire the best people to help him do his job.
> 
> :shrug: *



that's what good celebrities do... 
although they may not personally know how to do something, they know how to find the right people to get it done.  that's why they stay celebrities. they know how to connect with the right individuals... seriously, name one celebrity without "people"? 

if anything, I think the biggest mistake most politicians make is failure to delegate... they try to do things on their own instead of contacting people who actually know what they're doing.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *If he is too much of a loser to debate real issues*



*PAUL* is right--he's better off not debating, strategically speaking. Morally, I think he should debate though.

I agree that the "American Pie" approach takes more cajones!


----------



## Michelle (Sep 4, 2003)

It's is funny and strange, but those of you not from California have more of a luxury to laugh about it all.  I live here, and it's not funny what has happened to this state since Davis has been in office.  It really can't get much worse.   And if Arnold can at least surround himself with the "right people" to make improvements and get the job done, than that could be a blessing.  I don't think Gary Coleman has those connections though.....


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michelle _
> *It's is funny and strange, but those of you not from California have more of a luxury to laugh about it all.  I live here, and it's not funny what has happened to this state since Davis has been in office.  It really can't get much worse.   And if Arnold can at least surround himself with the "right people" to make improvements and get the job done, than that could be a blessing.  I don't think Gary Coleman has those connections though..... *


What you talkin' 'bout Michelle? Davis inhereted that screwed up system of government. He had no cause to be a revoutionary and run it right. Everybody would have been up in arms about it. You might put the blame on the lies and the liars who told 'em. Wait I forgot the Mantra "Corporate welfare good, feeding children bad." 
Sean


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 4, 2003)

Very true. Davis inherited the majority of his administration's problems (cough *energy crisis* cough) from Pete Wilson.  However, he didn't choose the best methods for handling the crises once they dropped in his lap.  however, I think the recall is a waste of time and money, and would rather just let him finish out his term and then vote someone else in who got on the ballot in the traditional manner.  this ballot with hundreds of candidates is just plain stupid.


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 4, 2003)

At least we don't have to worry about "the lure of easy money" with him.  He has made more than any politition in history probably.


----------



## Ender (Sep 4, 2003)

geeesh...the simple facts are revenue went down , so should spending. it didn't.that's why we're in the fix we're in

some try to blame it on Enron, but Davis took Enron Money, (about $100,000)...(along with Feinstein) and even had them "Consult" on how to fix the "energy" problem. 

some try to blame deregulation, but really the deregulation plan was a half assed plan. it did nothing to increase the number of competitors to provide electricity. Coupled with that, no new power plants were built in the last 10 years while the population grew.

corporate welfare?.HA!...companies are leaving the state in droves because of high taxes and workmans comp insurance. Did you know it costs $2000 for EACH employee per year for WC insurance. small companies can't afford it. and thats the majority of business everywhere.

feed the children??..yeah right, for every dollar that goes to "feed the children" , 40 cents get wasted by the government. another 20% gets wasted on alcohol and drugs by these kids parents. and Heaven forbid we take these kids away from these parents, else a lawsuit occurs. drugs and alcohol account for 40% of all "poverty".

no, the sad fact is Davis and the legislature misspent record surpluses by mismanging the funds. They must go.


----------



## pknox (Sep 4, 2003)

Those of us in the east should look at what happened in California and learn something from it.  Based on what we've seen in this last blackout, our energy infrastructure may be worse than theirs - is it all that far fetched to believe we could be buying energy from others somewhere down the road as well?  It seems to me that things like energy infrastructure is what our taxes were designed for in the first place.

Even though I'm here in NJ, I for one will be watching California closely to see how they eventually fix their energy issue.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *Very true. Davis inherited the majority of his administration's problems (cough *energy crisis* cough) from Pete Wilson.  However, he didn't choose the best methods for handling the crises once they dropped in his lap.  however, I think the recall is a waste of time and money, and would rather just let him finish out his term and then vote someone else in who got on the ballot in the traditional manner.  this ballot with hundreds of candidates is just plain stupid. *



I agree with you there.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 4, 2003)

This huge recall election is clearly a broken process. They will need to fix that in any event.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michelle _
> *It's is funny and strange, but those of you not from California have more of a luxury to laugh about it all.  I live here, and it's not funny what has happened to this state since Davis has been in office.  It really can't get much worse.   And if Arnold can at least surround himself with the "right people" to make improvements and get the job done, than that could be a blessing.  I don't think Gary Coleman has those connections though..... *



I agree with some of the others on this board, you cannot pin all of this state's problems on Gov. Davis. He can't be scapegoated for everything that's gone wrong in Cal. For example, the state's recent energy problems were due in part to the predecessor Gov. Pete Wilson's policies on deregulation. What's next, we recall Prez. George Dubya for the current weak economy and unemployment rate?

Although Davis has committed some missteps for sure, IMHO, this recall is both a waste of time and valuable taxpayer money. It should never have gotten this far.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *I think that he is expecting his celeberty status to get him elected, and that a debate about the issues would actually hurt him. He'd have to actually define policy, and an action plan, which he doesn't have.
> 
> The sad thing is his Celeb status might actually get him elected. The only thing that'll save his @$$ in office is if he is smart enough to hire the best people to help him do his job.
> ...



I think you hit it squarely on the head with your post. If AHHH-nold gets pinned down on having to explain how he's going to do things differently in the debates, will he have an informed, reasonable response or will he just spew out some additional rhetoric? IMO, this is perhaps why Arnold's advisors are limiting him to only one debate. It decreases the need for possible damage control.

And about choosing his advisors, he better make sure the whole Schwarzenegger team is on the same page so they don't contradict each other as has already happened...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *Very true. Davis inherited the majority of his administration's problems (cough *energy crisis* cough) from Pete Wilson.  However, he didn't choose the best methods for handling the crises once they dropped in his lap. *



This is true of many a person in politics. Many times it takes at elast a complete term before their own policies are seen or felt by the economy or by the public.




> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *however, I think the recall is a waste of time and money, and would rather just let him finish out his term and then vote someone else in who got on the ballot in the traditional manner.  this ballot with hundreds of candidates is just plain stupid. *



A comedic comment:

Robert A Heinlein had numerous stories and story lines, yet one of the things consistent was that California in the Future had a completely out of hand election system.

i.e. it was determined that people with a Bachelor's degree made significantly more than those with only  high school degree. Thereby the general population determined and voted in a law that everyone who graduated from high school also be given a Bachelor's degree in life science. Thereby they all qualified for any job that said minimum of a bachelor's degree.

So, if you think it you can vote it and thereby fix your problem. 

Right?  Right?
:rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 4, 2003)

That's not so far off for California. I lived there for eight years (sentenced to separate two four-year terms) and they do indeed have some laws that are perhaps too progressive. Yet, I wait for some of them to arrive here in Indiana.

Their proposition system for getting new laws is both a blessing and a curse. For what it did to their taxation system, they're now in the curse years. There's much more to it than that, but it's certainly a significant part of it.


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Sep 4, 2003)

oof!


----------

